# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip2 v.1.33.03. New phone models and improved FRP Remove feature.

## asaad wahsh

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.33.03**HiSilicon Tab:*Improved *FRP remove* via testpoint operation for *Huawei ANE-***, *FIG-**** etc. 
running on Android 9.*QCOM Tab:*Released *FRP remove* feature for:*♦ Vivo V1 (PD1502F)
♦ Vivo V1 Max (PD1503F)
♦ Vivo V3 Max (PD1523F)
♦ Vivo V5 Plus (PD1624F)
♦ Vivo V7 Plus (PD1708BF)
♦ Vivo X20+ (PD1710F)
♦ Vivo V7 (PD1718F)
♦ Vivo X21 (PD1728F)
♦ Vivo V9 Pro (PD1730CF)
♦ Vivo V9 (PD1730F)
♦ Vivo Nex (PD1805F)
♦ Vivo V11 (PD1814F)
♦ Vivo Y95 (PD1818F)**Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Sky Platinum A55* (MT6580) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

